# Atlas Rocket launch yesterday



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a picture I snapped of the sky after the Atlas rocket launch yesterday morning from outside my office. The beam of light on the left of the picture was amazing to behold - like a hand reaching out of the heavens.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very cool pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

"Don't go towards the light!" lol awesome picture!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

great picture


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice picture. Have you ever gone and watched the actual launch? I would love to but my sister only lives in Pensacola which of course is no where near the launch site.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

I have, I've seen many. I live about 35 minutes from the cape so it's always very visible even of I can't actually see the launch pad. It's an amazing sight.


----------

